# 1-hour delivery: 17 cases of water to 13th floor



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

This crappy run happened to me during morning rush straight into skyscraper in downtown Chicago (Wabash and Monroe). Of course no way to park anywhere close to the entrance. I was already late when I left WH, so I called CS. Christy was a really nice girl over the phone, so she called the customer and all was fine. 
The guy after seeing my effort of bringing this up said, that he's going increase the tip. We'll see.
Geez! 17 cases in my coupe lol 

I returned to the WH and they gave me another 1-hour right away. To the same address! 14 cases of LaCroix water LOL. The guy started laughing when he saw me again.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow hope you had a dolly


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I did. This one. Anyway it's too small for one run lol. I grabbed a cart from the lobby.


----------

